# here is another scrap yarder



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 28, 2017)

This time it was an old Nicholson file and I gave the centigrade thermometer back to my daughter so to keep the confusion down....Sambar handle with brass and plastic spacers.....brass pommel if you look close you can still see the files original cutting edge on top the blade.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 28, 2017)

forgot to list measurements OAL is 8-1/4" with 4" of cutting edge.....kinda Swedish looking huh?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 29, 2017)

Yes, it does resemble some Helle knives. Man, oh man, the red and brass spacers look sick! I don't usually like red color but this is top of the line! And the file marks are THE reason why more people should stock remove! Have you riveted the end to the butt cap? Do sambar deer live in USA or did you buy the antlers?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 29, 2017)

the pommel is actually an old drawer pull with 1/4" X 20 thread per inch threads and fit perfect on the all thread I silver soldered to the file. Sambar deer are from Asia area, like Russia and China....I bought it from ebay, got five pieces for 45.00.....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 29, 2017)

Beautiful job Pappy. The fit and finish on the handle is spot on. How were you able to shape the handle with the spacers without losing color in the antler? Really nice work!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 29, 2017)

LOL dye my friend dye.......


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 29, 2017)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> the pommel is actually an old drawer pull with 1/4" X 20 thread per inch threads and fit perfect on the all thread I silver soldered to the file. Sambar deer are from Asia area, like Russia and China....I bought it from ebay, got five pieces for 45.00.....


Actually Pappy the best Sambar Stag antler comes from India. Some of the lesser quality comes from Mongolia and Pakistan. At this time the vegetarians are in power and have totally banned the export of all antler material, even though only sheds were being exported. We will have to wait until the other religion gets back in power before we can get the good stuff again and get the price back down. Nice work on the knife!!!!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 30, 2017)

I went back to my ebay page and these did come from India afterall my mistake I did a Google search and saw that they were from the other locations.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/122434178420?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
and i sure don't know where I got the 45.00 from...as you can see they were a lot higher, goes to show you that when i see something I want.....you know the rest of the story.


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 2, 2017)

Most impressive , still in awe


----------



## Strider (May 2, 2017)

Guess I learn something new everyday. Sambar stag, sambar deer, India. Got it.


----------

